# forcer rm -r sur un repertoire plein



## bga_O (13 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de chercher la solution à mon problème, mais rien, je me tourne donc vers vous.

Je suis sous OS X Tiger .7

Il m'est impossible de vider ma corbeil, pour cela j'ai telechargé différents outils afin de me débarasser d'un dossier indésirable.
Onyx, Batchmod (pour changer les droits d'accès) et EmptyXtrash n'y changent rien. Le dossier est toujours présent.

J'ai remarqué une chose, lors de l'éjection d'un de mes disques durs externes ma corbeille se retrouvait vide; et lors du montage du disque, rebelotte, le dossier réapparessait. Le dossier était  donc localisé au niveau de mon HD externe.

Hop, je me décide donc de partir à sa recherche afin de l'effacer et de vider, une bonne fois pour toute ma corbeille !

le dossier à effacer se nome amule, celui ci se trouve dans un dossier caché nomé .Trash (j'ai ici la 1ere réponse de la présence du dossier dans ma corbeil)

voila les résultats (fait au travers du Shell d'OS X) :



> nor75-15-82-67-191-168:/Volumes/ZIC_FILM/.Trashes/501 root# ls -aF amule
> 
> ls: Friends Saison 4 Episodes 07 A&#768; 12 By Emule-Paradise.rar: No such file or directory
> ./      ../
> ...



pour en conclure, rm -r ne veut m'effacer le dossier amule car il est plein... il contient en quelque sorte un dossier qui n'existe pas ???

en gros, il m est impossible d'effacer ce dossier inexistant et le dossier amule, qui lui contient un dossier...

j'aimerais savoir si une personne avait une solution à me proposer...

merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2006)

salut,

sous onyX por la poubelle m&#234;me en cochant la case "d&#233;truire" tu n'as pas r&#233;ussi???  fait afficher les fichiers cach&#233;s pour voir


----------



## bga_O (13 Juillet 2006)

oui j'ai essayé, avant de me lancer sur le shell (car je ne le maitrise pas encore) j'ai affiché les fichiers cachés, tenté de vider la corbeille, de la forcer... 

et toujours rien


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2006)

salut en fait dans le terminal pour forcer a vider un dossier dont tu n'es pas le propriétaire ce n'ets pas rm -r qu'il faut tapper mais rm -f


----------



## bga_O (13 Juillet 2006)

oui, en fait j ai tenté les 2.

le rm -r et rm -f et rm -rf .... rien... 

merci pour tes reponses


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2006)

un truc des plus stupide... as tu essayer de retneter la manip apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage? sait on jamais?.... plus d'id&#233;es  tu &#233;tait bien en mode administrateur  dans le terminal taper sudo rm - f (je pense que tu le sais d&#233;ja)


----------



## bga_O (13 Juillet 2006)

oui j'étais en  mode root....

redémarrer ... j'y ai pas pensé, redémarrer le systeme ou ejecter et remonter le disque ? :rose: je suis nouveau chez mac os et depuis que j'ai mon mini je n'aime as trop le redemarrer, sauf si mise à jour de sécu...

je redemarre tout le sys alors ?


----------



## bga_O (13 Juillet 2006)

j ai redémarrer, refais les manip... toujours pareil :'(


----------



## FjRond (14 Juillet 2006)

Pour un r&#233;pertoire non vide, c'est 

```
$ rm -rf amule
```
-r signifiant _recursiv_. Pour les r&#233;pertoires vides, c'est la commande rmdir qu'on utilise. Mais apparemment, rm -rf ne fonctionne pas, m&#234;me en root. Et avec sudo, plus simplement ?
Qu'y a-t-il exactement dans la corbeille :

```
$ cd .Trash
$ ls -la
```


----------



## bga_O (14 Juillet 2006)

bonjour, 

merci de te r&#233;ponse;

voila mes r&#233;sultats :



> $ cd /Volumes/ZIC_FILM/.Trashes/
> *$ ls -la*
> total 256
> drwxrwxrwx   1 leo  leo  32768 Jul 12 22:10 .
> ...


merci de votre aide


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a me semble assez logique qu'il ne soit pas possible (m&#234;me en root) d'effacer un fichier qui se trouve sur la corbeille d'un disque (virtuel ou r&#233;el) non-inscriptible ! 
Maintenant, le message d'erreur n'est peut-&#234;tre pas des plus explicites et celui-ci n'indique peut-&#234;tre pas la vraie raison... ?


----------



## FjRond (14 Juillet 2006)

bga_O a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> merci de te réponse;
> 
> ...


Donc le répertoire amule se trouve dans un autre répertoire 501/.
À tout hasard, pouvez-vous renommer/déplacer amule :

```
$ mv .Trash/501 ~/Desktop/
```
Puis 
	
	



```
$ cd ~/Desktop
$ rm -rf amule
```


----------



## bga_O (14 Juillet 2006)

merci 

je crois que c'est ma cop&#233;tence unixien qui me manque... j'ai tent&#233; de chercher...

mais je suis bloqu&#233; j'ai tent&#233; diff&#233;rents moyens, derniere m&#233;thode : mettre le chemin complet pour etre sur, meme resultat 



> # mv /Volumes/ZIC_FILM/.Trash/501 ~/Users/leo/Desktop/
> 
> mv: rename /Volumes/ZIC_FILM/.Trash/501 to /var/root/Users/leo/Desktop/: No such file or directory
> 
> /Users/leo/Desktop root#



j'ai verifi&#233; les droits d'acc&#233;s sur ~/.Trash, j'ai tout les droits...

merci de votre patience ^^


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2006)

Quel est ce volume, au juste ? HFS+, Fat32 ?
Les commandes que tu passes sont correctes. C'est simplement que le nom du fichier semble v&#233;reux : du genre avec des caract&#232;res que les commandes UNIX n'aiment pas utiliser.
Il va falloir faire preuve d'imagination pour trouver la bonne composition ...
&#199;a t'apprendra &#224; pirater "Friends" ...


----------



## bga_O (14 Juillet 2006)

erf grillaide 

... oui ho... je me suis repantis ^^ 12 pater 5 noster ^^

apparement le fichier est corromput, ça fait un bout de temps que ce fichier est sur le HD et sa lecture avait été impossible...

désormais j'aimerai éraadiquer ce fichier, je ne sais trop comment voire en quel volume (HFS, FAT...) il est...

dois je tenté de changer d'OS ?  

merci de vos reponses ^^


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2006)

Je te donnerais bien quelques essais &#224; faire mais je crains que, mal employ&#233;s, cela te zigouille tout ...


----------



## bga_O (14 Juillet 2006)

arf, j'ai pensé, au pire, de tout transférer sur un HD externe (que je n ai pas encore ) et de tout formater... mais ça serait dommage :hein:


----------



## FjRond (14 Juillet 2006)

En tout cas, là, je sèche.


----------



## bga_O (15 Juillet 2006)

Bon, j'en ai parlé avec un pote, qui m'a expliqué les raisons de tout ça.

le Fichier n'existe plus mais sur le plan inode il est toujours présent, en gros c'est ce que l'on appelle un "fichier zombie" (c'est marrant j'ai fais de drôles de rêves hier soir) 

Le fichier est sur un volume qui ne gere pas les droits (d'où l'impossibilité de le copier, déplacer et de changer les droits d'utilisation). C'est cee que j'avais remarqué avec mon autre HD, j'avais beau changer les droits, en 700 par exemple et au final j'avais tiujours un 777.

Le disque est en FAT32, ce qui ne gere pas les droits.Ce qui me reste à faire :

- vivre avec et tenter de le defragmenter sous windows; peut être que...
- formater mon disque en HFS+
- ou trouver un logiciel qui éradique les fichiers zombi...

je vous tiens au courant concernant une évolution probable.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## bga_O (15 Juillet 2006)

Ma corbeille est enfin vide !

j'ai tout simplement branché mon HD sur le portable de ma copine (elle à un windaube) et j'ai fait le test de mettre le dossier caché .Trash à la corbeille puis de vider celle-ci ...

je rebranche mon HD sur mon mac HOURAAAAA !!!! ma corbeille est enfin vide ! 



> $ ls -la .Trashes
> total 256
> drwxrwxrwx   1 leo  leo  32768 Jul 15 13:46 .
> drwxrwxrwx   1 leo  leo  32768 Jul 15 13:46 ..
> ...



moralité : il faut se souvenir absolument et vérifier le volume de son HD.

Le FAT ne gere en rien les droits d'tilisateurs, normal donc qu'Unix ne pouvait rien changer...

oui enfin, une question demeure : pourquoi j'ai pus m'en débarasser aussi facilement sur windaube que par le Finder ? 



enfin, voila affaire réglée, merci pour vos réponses


----------



## tatouille (15 Juillet 2006)

bga_O a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai essay&#233; de chercher la solution &#224; mon probl&#232;me, mais rien, je me tourne donc vers vous.
> 
> ...


tu as une poubelle par volume 
le dossier doit etre ds les poubelles /.Trashes

ou

/Volumes/somevol/.Trashes


sudo find / -name "yournme"
 sudo find /Volumes -name "yournme"

(rm -Rf )

normalement il n'y a aucun probleme pour acceder a un vol FAT32 en rw
?


----------



## bga_O (15 Juillet 2006)

apparemment si, étant donné que FAT ne gere pas les droits .

mais vu toutes les manips que j'ai faites, il n'y a que mes 2 derniers messages de la page 1 qui pourraient expliquer cela...

merci à toutes et à tous


----------



## ed71 (18 Juillet 2006)

tu avais quel message quand tu tentais de vider ta corbeille ? je pense que tu n'avais pas les droits, il faut être root (les fichiers sont en 777 mais root n'appartient pas au même groupe que ton login)

pour la prochaine, re-essaie en activant le compte root (dans les menus de gestionnaire netinfo dans les utilitaires) puis tu vides la corbeille en tant que root dans un terminale (su - root,...)

@+


----------



## turbin (8 Décembre 2008)

J'avais un problème similaire avec un fichier récalcitrant dans la corbeille de mon macmini. Cela semblait venir d'un fichier contenu dans la partition bootcamp windows. Voici le nom du fichier :
*&#9216;&#9216;&#9216;o&#771; &#9216;&#9216;. &#9216;&#9216;*


Après appel au SAV apple, nous avons finalement réussi à éliminer ce fichier tout simplement avec l'utilitaire de disque (applications/utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque) et en lancant réparer le disque après avoir sélectionner la partition windows.

Voilà, au cas où d'autres rencontreraient le même problème....


----------



## tatouille (8 Décembre 2008)

bga_O a dit:


> apparemment si, étant donné que FAT ne gere pas les droits .
> 
> mais vu toutes les manips que j'ai faites, il n'y a que mes 2 derniers messages de la page 1 qui pourraient expliquer cela...
> 
> merci à toutes et à tous



tu n'avais un truc du genre ignorer les priv pour ce volume?
tout fs il y a une gestion de droit entre le serveur et le client meme si celle ci est opaque
heureusement pour la securite de ton OS ce qu on appel "security association"


----------

